
Show HN: Kousibei.net is up again with a solution - lims
Previous version of K&#x27;Net give out html page with altered links all back to itself. The data volume is too excessive that even &lt;a href=&quot;&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openshift.com&quot;&gt;Openshift&lt;&#x2F;a&gt; cannot hold the fire. And later I found it had been experimented before as &lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Proxy_server#CGI_proxy&quot;&gt;CGI proxy&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;.<p>The possible solution is to take html documents only, css links at most, leave other links directly to the original server.<p>&lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kousibei.net&quot;&gt;The result&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;, less perfect view, but acceptable.
======
lims
Early of my claim "no tracking, zero logging" was true but a teething mistake.

At the beginning the logging files was huge and my disk quota on Openshift
free server quickly run into exceeding disk quota error. I was counting on the
statistic data on Google Ads to be aware of the number of users.

Tracking is everywhere, logging is necessary for security concerns. Privacy
comes from the fact that people are using dynamic IP addresses to access the
web and most importantly, the server neither logs base on login user, nor
couples login user with the IP address.

